# Moving xpen?



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, that's a determined pup. 

The plywood might work, can you use a staple gun and "tack" the pen to the piece of wood? Is there a corner that you could utilize? maybe anchor it in a corner so she can push it.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

The only way I could keep Clover from x-pen walking was to use tie-downs, the ones you buy in the automotive section at WalMart. I hooked one end to the x-pen and the other to something heavy, like the kitchen table on one side and then took a heavy tool box and used it on the other side. Of course I had to make sure nothing was on the table or she would have it. She did try to chew the end hooked to the x-pen so I had to change over to ones with coated heavy metal hooks.


----------

